# [REQ] Tutorial of Joomla full



## ansari22 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hello every one i am a newbie here!!!!

I just want to know about some useful stuffs/websites/documents/tutorials of Joomla so that i can make my website in no time. Plz plz help......


----------



## jimmythegeek (Oct 11, 2014)

use wordpress


----------

